# Haunted Bayou..2007 progress pics



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey,
I thought I would go ahead and start a progress thread.

Here is what I am doing to the front of my house. I may have to take this stuff down if the weather gets bad and put it back up again but at least I have an idea of where I am going this year. This is the first time I have ever attempted to decorate the house.

I am thinking of covering the windows with black fabric, and maybe shredding some muslin to blow in the wind.

As always...suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I like the idea of the muslin blowing in the wind! That would look creepy!
I love the front! Did you make that or did it come like that?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Lagrousome,
Thanks, it needs some kind of contrast so I figure muslin would be the cheapest option.

The skeleton head was a sale purchase from Wallgreens. I used Velcro for rough surfaces to hang him up, and draped the black fabric. I used hot glue to stick the fabric into place.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great, I'd love to see a night time picture with that red light behind it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like that. Ant gargoyles for that roof line?


----------

